# Abdominal Wall Excision



## easumma (Aug 29, 2012)

My physician wants to do "excision of abdominal wall heterotopic ossification" on a patient. Can anyone give me some codes I would be able to use. I cannot find what fits...


----------



## gmitchum (Aug 29, 2012)

*Ask the source*

Don't you have to code for the excision and then the repair?  Find out the size of the excision and get your physician to explain to you what the repair is and you may get a better insight as to code it.  My physician's have no problem going through the CPT book with me to come up with the best codes.  Give it a try


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 12, 2012)

*Musculoskeletal section*

You'll need to use an excision code from the musculoskeletal section.  Look at CPT 22900 through 22903 for guidance.

ONLY excisions from the SKIN code the repair separately (if intermediate or complex).  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

